# Man Cave is Finally coming together....



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

About a year ago I started this project, heres a few pics from last fall and early this summer,
























































Update, the entire outside is finished except for 2 pcs of facia board and exterior lights. The inside is wired, gas heated, insulated and vapor barrier is finally done. 

Updates to the "SHOP" side of things, the mill is in and has been getting plenty of use. The new multi purpose tig/stick/plasma is working awesome, love it and with it I built some new HEAVY duty benches. I used a 3/16" thick steel top on the long deep bench as this will be a work and welding bench, its 12' long by 30" deep, and I had the tops bent with a 1" tall back lip and a 2" bent front edge. The front edge was really custom, laser cut with RUBBERDOWN CUSTOMS along the edge. Both benches are built with 2" square steel tubing and weigh a TON. The second bench is more of a milling bench next to the mill. Its only 20" deep so its lower profile, snug to the wall, its got a 12" deep shelf on it to support the heavy set of cupboards I was given.

Last little addition is the Tire machine, this belongs to a friend of mine but we have an agreement, he comes and uses it any time he wants and drinks my beer (opposite of how it worked when it was at his place LOL ) and I keep it here instead of in his garage.

Still gotta put in the sattalite dish and 32" flat screen, I'm thinkin a corner wall mount???


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow how you like your new house.......if it were me i would rent out my house and just stay there hahahahaha


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

LOL, I'm afraid once the sat. TV goes in there, I may start forgetting what my wife and kid look like hahaha


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

looks awsome and can i ask wtf is that big blue machine whatever it is i have a feeling i want one


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i believe it is a drill press but it is a mighty big one lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yall are close its a mill .. kinda like a drill press but has many different use's in a machine shop.. nice shop by the way RDC


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Jealous, I am


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, and yes,WALKER is dead on, its a Mill, a Bridgeport Vertical Manual Milling machine, it is used for drilling, tapping, machining parts to finished specs and sizes, boring holes, lots of machine shop stuff.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like I don't need one lol might mess to much stuff up


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

nice RD, looks good


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

man I wish I had the money to buy a mill, a small, lathe, and some welding equipment for my garage... I'm a machinist, so I could spit out some nice stuff if I had the equipment... Sweet set up bro!!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys.

gpinjason, I've been at the same machine shop for just over 20 years now, BUT I am plant manager so I dont use the machines as much as I used to. My specialty at the shop is CNC Tool and cutter grinding but I can manual mill and manual turn better than most people I know. It is a fun trade and I wouldnt trade it for any other career.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Exactly... I love making stuff manually... of course it is nice if you can throw it in a cnc and whip it out in a fraction of the time, but manual machinists get more pride out of the work... we do mostly manual machine work, but we do have a Mazak cnc lathe, and I'm the only person in the shop that can program/run it...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

:agreed:


2010Bruterider said:


> Jealous, I am


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice. I'd like to have a mill myself. I've never been formally trained on one but sometimes I get stuff right the first time. lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

TV better be a min. of 50in. @1080i.....well if you 'really' want the rest f us to hate you. LOL.... Drinking a tall glass of Hatoraid at the moment just looking at your pics. Great job.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> TV better be a min. of 50in. @1080i.....well if you 'really' want the rest f us to hate you. LOL.... Drinking a tall glass of Hatoraid at the moment just looking at your pics. Great job.


Actually its not that big, I wish though, we picked up new furniture from LEON's (furniture chain up here) and they had a deal for a free cheap no name 22" TV with the funiture package, well that wasnt going to do so I talked the boss/wife into least letting me upgrade to a 32" Sony instead, luckily we have a spare Bell receiver and dish so I can get Sat TV out there.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm jealous. I wish that someday I can have a big nice shop.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

HOLY CRAP BRO!!!!! That looks way different than the last time I saw it,....Looks great man and gives me a serious case of machinist envy.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

There is at least 2 beer missing from your fridge.


----------



## Unclebill (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking good.Maybe when my rich uncle gets out of the poor house I will build me one to


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

KMKjr said:


> There is at least 2 beer missing from your fridge.


Sorry, I fixed it today....but then I broke it again and was missing at least 3 or 4....but then I fixed it again, and then I broke it again, seems like a constant cycle happening out there :rockn:

It actually looks a little better today, cleaned up a bit and moved some more stuff around....AND.....had a 09 BF 750 dropped off for some goodies...:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

looks good !!!


----------

